# EMT must haves in the field?



## emtCourt31 (Jan 26, 2010)

So my question is what are your MUST HAVES on a shift? What can you not leave home without?


I've been told sunglasses and vicks vapor rub lol.

The reason I'm asking is because my first day on the job I forgot to bring food/snacks. We were really busy running call after call (never once made it back to the station) so for 8 hours I worked on an empty stomach. My bad.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 26, 2010)

Stethoscope.  Wristwatch with second hand.  Pen or three.  An ambulance. 

Snacks are always good, and something to kill time when it's not so busy - laptop, book, whatever.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 26, 2010)

Sunglasses. Eye protection of my own (not company supplied, usually those are scratched badly), Stethoscope (cheap steths work, but...), wristwatch, lots of pens, a brain (I'd hate to lose mine), and an open mind. 

If I'm going to be working near helicopters... hearing protection too. 

Snacks. Definitely snacks.


----------



## terrible one (Jan 26, 2010)

sunglasses, watch, and a pen


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2010)

Uniform, (love getting into the shack and not having my uniform:wacko lots of pens, watch, steth, radio, penlight (never rely on the one in the rig), small pocket knife, neon lime vest (to avoid getting the evil eye from the supe on MVAs), that kind of stuff.

Plus my laptop and school books. And phone.

EMSLaw, I love it! "An ambulance"


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 26, 2010)

i usually hve more pens on me than anything else cause greedy hands "borrow" and never return. money (green or plastic) just in case. my cell phone with its charger and my ipod. sunglasses and my nifty stocking cap when its cold out.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 26, 2010)

I bring food/water, stethoscope, good strong boots, something to read, towel, watch, deoderant, lots of pens, sunglasses, cellphone and a belt pouch with shears, couple clamps, penlight etc etc


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 26, 2010)

Pants.

10 characters.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 26, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Pants.



awesome!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 26, 2010)

iPhone or some other device to pass the time between calls.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 26, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Pants.
> 
> 10 characters.



I wish someone would of told me that my first day:unsure:


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 26, 2010)

depending on where you work, leather gloves.  if you work in a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty area, you know why.

if you are working nights, a flashlight is a must.  daytimes it isn't as important, but if you are on the truck after 7pm, def buy a good bright flashlight that you can keep on your person.

I always bring my own scope and my own watch.  and usually have several pens in my laptop bag but if you tend to be hoping, just grab the pens and leave the laptop at home.  maybe a book.  also, if you work in a scummy area (like I do) and your ambulances have been broken into, you want as little personal stuff to be stolen as possible.

I always bring a jacket with me, preferably dept issue, regardless of weather.  rain protection or cold weather, it sucks to be standing outside of a crash in the pouring rain or on a fire scene in super cold weather.  i might not always wear it, but I have it with me.

if I am doing more than a 12 hour shift, I often bring a spare pair of socks with me.  

warm days, a refillable water bottle clipped to my bag.  snacks are ok, but I try to stop somewhere and grab a bite to eat, even if between jobs. 

the last thing that I recently added to my bag of EMS equipment is my own personal helmet.  bought it on ebay for a cheap price.  does everyone need to do this?  no.  but I wanted something that I knew was in good working order, and always had with me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> iPhone or some other device to pass the time between calls.


 
+10,000

ten char


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 27, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Pants.



I find pants too constricting ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I find pants too constricting ^_^



Have you ever tried working a code in a skirt?


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Have you ever tried working a code in a skirt?



actually yes.....LMAO


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

How'd that work out?


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 27, 2010)

probably was a very revealing experience...


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> How'd that work out?



surprisingly not bad. i kinda walked into the code. i was going into walmart to get beer for a party i was going to when one of our ambulances pulled up. the crew started grabbin all of our code stuff so i offered  my help. 

makes you very aware of how you move around during a code. but it is possible to still be "lady like" and be on the floor doing chest compressions. 

i wouldnt ever want to do it again. but it can be done. just glad my skirt wasnt much shorter. although i did get beer bought for me when all was said and done


----------



## berkeman (Jan 27, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> awesome!



Hey, awesome! only has 8 characters... h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2010)

berkeman said:


> Hey, awesome! only has 8 characters... h34r:


 
huh?

~~~~~
edit HEY no ten characters rule anymore!


----------



## berkeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad to be of service.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Pants.
> 
> 10 characters.



What if you are an EMS provider at a nudist resort?


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 27, 2010)

emtCourt31 said:


> So my question is what are your MUST HAVES on a shift? What can you not leave home without?



I figure the stethoscope, uniform, etc., is a given, so my vote goes to the Sharpie.  I don't leave home without one, keep a supply in my jacket.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 28, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> What if you are an EMS provider at a nudist resort?



I'm not.


----------



## rmellish (Jan 28, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> although i did get beer bought for me when all was said and done



finally! a paycheck that makes it all worthwhile...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im curious as to why someone told you vicks vaporub?

What in EMS do you WANT to smell?

you realize vicks is a decongestant right?


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 28, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Im curious as to why someone told you vicks vaporub?
> 
> What in EMS do you WANT to smell?
> 
> you realize vicks is a decongestant right?


They told me vicks because when you get a bad smelling patient you're supposed to put vicks on your upper lip. The strong vicks smell is supposed to help block the stench I guess. He was saying it half jokingly I think.....


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 28, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Im curious as to why someone told you vicks vaporub?
> 
> What in EMS do you WANT to smell?
> 
> you realize vicks is a decongestant right?


 
Vicks also has a very pungent odor and is very useful for those patients who are two, three, or more days past their last breath.  I'm sure there are those who disagree, but a swipe of the Vicks under the nose is a very useful way to keep your cookies to yourself at a scene.  
  To reply to the OP, I try to carry a fine point dry erase marker. I use it to copy dispatch information on the window glass of the truck; much easier than trying to extricate pen and paper while turning on the interior light when we get a call while out of the station, especially at night.


----------



## alphatrauma (Jan 28, 2010)

*never leave home without it*

*Burt's Bees*


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Vicks also has a very pungent odor and is very useful for those patients who are two, three, or more days past their last breath.  I'm sure there are those who disagree, but a swipe of the Vicks under the nose is a very useful way to keep your cookies to yourself at a scene.
> To reply to the OP, I try to carry a fine point dry erase marker. I use it to copy dispatch information on the window glass of the truck; much easier than trying to extricate pen and paper while turning on the interior light when we get a call while out of the station, especially at night.



I haven't yet had to deal with anyone more than freshly dead, So i cannot attest to any stenches, or their relief;
however, making your airways MORE open, does not seem like the intuitive direction...

to answer the intent of the OP, a spare uniform is worth its weight in gold when you need it.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 28, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> a spare uniform is worth its weight in gold when you need it.


 
Without trying to split hairs or ruin the playful/useful tone of this thread, a spare uniform is much morer than a "nice to have"; in most services it's a requirement and if it isn't, it should be.  Our patients deserve more than having a provider come into their space wearing someone else's vomit, blood, or dirt from the last MVC. Besides, it's disgusting... <_<


----------



## Dominion (Jan 28, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Without trying to split hairs or ruin the playful/useful tone of this thread, a spare uniform is much morer than a "nice to have"; in most services it's a requirement and if it isn't, it should be.  Our patients deserve more than having a provider come into their space wearing someone else's vomit, blood, or dirt from the last MVC. Besides, it's disgusting... <_<



In Kentucky, our board requires ALL EMS services to have a washer and dryer at their base of operations before they will allow them a certificate to operate.  But aside from that we are also required to have a 'spare' uniform in our cars or in the station at the service I work for.


----------



## RescueYou (Jan 29, 2010)

Sunglasses. Small pack of crackers. $20 cash. Small pack of germ-x. mp3/ipod. stethoscope. pen(s). penlight. few tissues. chapstick. extra hairbows/bobby pins. Cell phone. Watch. Maybe a pocket knife. Pair of gloves. Gum.

In overnight bag/station locker: Full set of fresh clothes (uniform and civilian...spare jacket). Old tennis shoes or extra pair of boots. Extra money. Medicine (cold, allergy, etc). Sunscreen. Deodorant. Phone charger. USB cable to charge mp3/ipod. Book. Flashlight. Batteries. Pocket knife. Shampoo/body wash. Hair brush. Toothbrush/paste. Journal.

Uh...that's basically all I can think of...


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 29, 2010)

rmellish said:


> finally! a paycheck that makes it all worthwhile...



well the guy who bought was a bit of a creeper. he hung out at the store til the guys brought me back. followed me around asking all kinds of questions and then when i went to pay he took the beer and said "i got this  " as cool as that was freaked me out a bit at the same time


----------

